
How Many TV Series Can Your Brain Take? - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-many-tv-series-can-your-brain-take-1434044239?mod=e2fb
======
informatimago
Mentions the difficulty of following complex plots in shows that you watch
only once a week, and with yearly holidays.

Well, I found the solution to this problem: do not watch the show on the TV.
Wait for the canceling of the show after the last season, then watch all the
episode in one sitting on the Internet (yes, for some shows, that one sitting
may last several weeks, yum StarTrek New Generation! :-) ).

